
Mt View studying automated transit to Googleplex. (Community meeting on 9/25) - Johnie
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/09/13/mountain-view-studying-automated-transit-system/
======
pubg
Would vehicles from Google be contenders for this? From the article I'm not
certain if the solutions are limited to airport / monorail -types of systems.

Besides Google, who has proven their autobot cars work for miles and miles?

~~~
Johnie
Take a look at the website for the study:
[https://mountainviewagtfeasibility.com/](https://mountainviewagtfeasibility.com/)

At the bottom, there are a couple mock ups of different types of
transportation considered. They include: Rubber-Tired Automated People Movers,
Monorail, Cable-Propelled Automated People Mover, Maglev, Autonomous Transit
Vehicles, and Personal Rapid Transit, etc...

Basically everything is on the table.

~~~
surfmike
Given that Google has autonomous vehicles running on all the streets of Mt
View, it seems like that would be the natural choice.

